# 3-way switch wiring (for kitchen light)



## mikevoth (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm new here, and very green when it comes to electrical repairs. I recently bought a house built in 1966. My wife and I have repainted most all the rooms, so I thought now would be a good time to update all the switches and outlets to reflex a more modern look. The house was wired with half-hot outlets. I grew tired very quickly at switching off outlets that needed constant power, so I rewired to eliminate that headache. 

The one issue I can't seem to wrap my head around is two light switches, on opposite ends of the kitchen, that control the kitchen light. When I turn off the light at one switch, I can't operate the light at the other, and visa versa. 

One switch has 2 black wires and 1 red wire. 
One switch has 1 black 1 red and 1 white. 
Ceiling has black and white to light and red wires nutted together. 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

How it's done depends on if the power comes to the switch or the fixture,
here's one way.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...8C49207652CD0C2A2B8289BCABDA4&selectedIndex=0
Just Google 3 way switch wiring for other ways.


----------



## jsbuilders (Apr 13, 2013)

Look it up on YouTube. I've found atleast 7 ways to wire a 3way


----------



## mikevoth (Mar 31, 2013)

This is almost identical to my wiring. Only difference is, the one switch that has the power coming in, utilizes both black wires on one side, and the red on the other. 2nd switch utilizes 1 black, red and white.


----------



## jsbuilders (Apr 13, 2013)

The black wire that goes the the screw (usually black) is your ungrounded aka hot, live what ever you want to call it, the white wire is the grounded aka common, neutral. Across from that is your red wire call a runner or jumper. The white wire and red wire don't matter what screw you put them on as long as they are matching on both switches. The switch that has 2 black wires still only has one live, so the other black wire is really the white. Does that make sense? If not ill re explain the best I can


----------



## mikevoth (Mar 31, 2013)

That's the issue. I only have one white wire on one switch. Other switch has 2 blacks and a red.


----------



## mikevoth (Mar 31, 2013)

Sorry, power comes in at one switch, not the light.


----------



## jsbuilders (Apr 13, 2013)

Can you take pictures?


----------



## mikevoth (Mar 31, 2013)

I will gladly take pictures as soon as I return home


----------



## jsbuilders (Apr 13, 2013)

I'll be waiting


----------



## mikevoth (Mar 31, 2013)

I really appreciate it.


----------



## mikevoth (Mar 31, 2013)

Here are the pix.


----------



## jsbuilders (Apr 13, 2013)

The white wire in the first pic, that's just wire nutted to another white wire, right?


----------



## mikevoth (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes, it's a 3-gang box. Multiple white wires together.


----------



## jsbuilders (Apr 13, 2013)

mikevoth said:


> Yes, it's a 3-gang box. Multiple white wires together.


Ok the whites always get wired together on a switch. And on the infeed of a 3 way. That's how it supplies natural all the time. The black goes to the switch and that's how it cuts the power when you flip the switch. The red is a runner that way the other switch can still get power even though the first switch is off. 

The way we always do it is we have 14-2 come into the box(live infeed), black wire to the black screw on the switch. The white wire connects to a white wire in a 14-3 that runs to the other switch. The red and black wire go to the other other 2 screws on the switch. Now at the second switch we run 14-2 to the light. The whites get wired together. The black that goes to the ligh goes on the black screw, and the black and red from the 14-3 go on the other 2.


----------



## mikevoth (Mar 31, 2013)

My first switch is, I believe, wired correctly. 14-2 coming in, whites wire nutted together. Incoming black and outgoing black on both brass terminals. Red on the other terminal. 

Second switch only has 14-3 to it, so black, white and red are on that switch. 

If I understand you correctly, I shouldn't have the white on the switch, should I?

Is this box missing additional wiring to keep constant power to both switches?


----------



## jsbuilders (Apr 13, 2013)

I think (judging by the red wire in the ceiling box) that they wired the first switch the same way I do except they ran the 14-3 to the light not the other switch. And then they ran 14-3 from the light to the second switch. And have all their connections in the ceiling. And eliminate the 14-2 from the second switch to the light. There isn't anything wrong with it except it clutters the ceiling box. And in your case the white wire on the second switch is miss colored.


----------



## mikevoth (Mar 31, 2013)

Since the switches have the traveler wire between them, what is preventing one switch from turning the light on when the other switch is off?


----------



## mikevoth (Mar 31, 2013)

Is the positioning of the wires on each terminal a factor?


----------



## jsbuilders (Apr 13, 2013)

mikevoth said:


> Since the switches have the traveler wire between them, what is preventing one switch from turning the light on when the other switch is off?


My guess is on the second switch the black and white wire need to be flopped. The one on the black screw needs to be connected to the black wire on the light.


----------



## jsbuilders (Apr 13, 2013)

Let me know how that works


----------



## mikevoth (Mar 31, 2013)

That was exactly right! Works like it was intended to. 

Thanks so much for your expertise! I learn a little more everyday!


----------



## jsbuilders (Apr 13, 2013)

Glad I could help.


----------

